# Erfahrungen mit Pressfit Lagern



## RealNBK (20. November 2009)

Hi,
ich habe vor mir im Frühling ein Zesty zu holen.
Ein wenig stutzig bin ich wegen der Presfit-Geschichte. Zwar vertraue ich Shimano bei sowas, aber ich würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren.
Zum Einen wüsste ich gerne welche Kurbeln man damit überhaut fahren kann, bzw. ob es sich um eine Spezielle Achslänge handelt, oder oder ob man jede Kurbel mit 24mm Welle fahren kann.
Dann würden mich die Q-Faktoren der verwendbaren Kurbeln interessieren. XT finde ich eingentlich schon viel zu breit.
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne wissen wie man die Lager tauscht, wieviel sie kosten und vor allem wie hoch der Verschleiß ist.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiter helfen. Danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2009)

Du kannst in die verbauten BB92 Lager alle Shimano und Race Face Kurbeln verbauen. Im Spicy und Zesty Thread sind einige Bilder dazu. Der Q-Faktor hÃ¤ngt von der Kurbel ab. Die Lager von Shimano aus der XTR Gruppe kosten ca. â¬ 35,-. Race Face hat ab Ende des Monats Lager mit Aluschalen fÃ¼r â¬ 49,- im Programm. 
Zum Austausch kommen wir recht selten. Die Standfestigkeit ist echt ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2009)

Haben bisher in den letzten beiden Jahren auch nur wenige der Lager austauschen müssen. Funktioniert, richtige Montage vorausgesetzt, hervorragend und ist ein Vorteil gegenüber dem normalen BSA-Einbau.
Der Q-Faktor ist logischerweise identisch zu allen Kurbeln vom Typ Hollowtech 2, da das Lager ja die Achslänge der verbauten Kurbeln nicht beeinflußt.


----------



## RealNBK (10. Januar 2010)

Ok vielen dank für die Antworten. Hatte den thread schon fast vergessen.
Bei mir wird es langsam ernst und ich bin beruhigt dass zumindest alle HTII Kurbeln passen. Schade dass da nicht noch mehr auf dem Markt ist, aber zumindest funktioniert das Shimanozeug wenigstens sicher. Kennt vielleicht jemand den Q-Faktor der SLX Kurbel im 514er?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Ebenso passen ja alle Race Face Kurbeln. Da haste dann auch endlich mal ein paar Farben zur Auswahl.


----------



## RealNBK (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, ne Deus würde mir schon gefallen.. Sehe ich das richtig dass die Lagerschalen aus Kunstsoff sind? Wenn es hält ists bestimmt schön leicht, oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Januar 2010)

74g. Ist damit 30-40g leichter als ein normales HT2-Lager.


----------



## RS-68 (28. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen.

Die Frage die mir gerade durch den Kopf geht:

Wie bekommt man denn eigentlich die Lager am zweckmäßigsten (schonend) aus dem Rahmen heraus? Hammer und Meißel hab ich ja hier rumliegen, aber...

Wie sie reingehen ist ja schon beschrieben worden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Zerstörungsfrei geht da gar nix.


----------



## Eisfochel (28. Januar 2010)

RS-68 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn eigentlich die Lager am zweckmäßigsten (schonend) aus dem Rahmen heraus? Hammer und Meißel hab ich ja hier rumliegen, aber...



Hiermit?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nein Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (28. Januar 2010)




----------



## RS-68 (28. Januar 2010)

Neee, ihr habt mich falsch verstanden. Ich meine zerstörungsfrei für den Rahmen. Das Lager kann von mir aus hopps gehen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Ausziehwerkzeuge für Industrielager. Das Werkzeug von Shimano funktioniert nicht. damit sprengst du dir eher den Rahmen.


----------



## RS-68 (29. Januar 2010)

Meinst du einen Inennabzieher?





Mit was machst du das denn in deinem Shop? Und vor allem wo im Lager kann man den ansetzen? Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe sind die zwei Lagerschalen durch eine Hülse verbunden die wenig Angriffsmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## RealNBK (2. Februar 2010)

Außerdem will man ja vielleicht die Lagerschalen auch tauschen. Welche Vorgehensweise ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. Februar 2010)

reviews.mtbr.com schrieb:
			
		

> bb-90-shimano-tool.jpg
> 
> A quick and easy way to remove bearings from press fit type bottom brackets with an inside diameter of 37-41mm (ex. BB90, BB92, Shimano Press Fit, SRAM Press Fit GXP, etc.). The BBT-90 works similar to a small head cup remover to safely extract low profile bearings from inside the bottom bracket shell. As the tool slides through the shell it expands behind the bearing. Once the tool is in place, the bearing is removed by tapping on the top cap with a hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Viel Spaß damit. Das funktioniert nämlich nicht.


----------



## RS-68 (3. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit. Das funktioniert nämlich nicht.



Jepp, das hattest du bereits erwähnt. Magst du noch eine Alternative vorschlagen, oder fällt das irgendwie unter Geheimhaltung ?

Ich würde demnächst gerne die Lager wechseln und da dein Shop zu weit weg ist und der Shop aus dem ich das Bike hab nix kann, läufts auf selber machen raus...


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Lagerausziehgeräte von verschiedenen Herstelelrn. Fast alles aus dem Maschinenbaubereich, ab und zu gibt es auch was von diversen Motorradherstellern. Dazu brauchste dann noch nen kräftigen Kollegen und nen Heissluftfön... Ätzend.


----------



## RS-68 (3. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ok.
Das hört sich nicht gerade einfach an. Schaun mer mal dann sehn mer schon...


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Das blöde ist halt, dass die Innenlager innen keine wirkliche Ansatzfläche für ein Werkzeug bieten. der allergrößte Witz ist das Innenlagerwerkzeug von Frau Shimano.




Das fällt schon vom Anschauen auseinander.


----------



## RealNBK (3. Februar 2010)

Dürckt man damit jetzt das Industrielager aus, oder die ganze Schale? Beschreibt doch mal wie man das ganze Lager MIT Schale auszieht/drückt..
Was funktioniert an dem Shimanotool nicht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Das Lager ist fest in die Schale eingepresst. Damit soll also das GANZE Teil rausgeschlagen werden. Das ist sowieso schon nicht so einfach, weil die verdammt fest sitzen. Aber mit dieser kleinen krücke ist das echt n Witz.
Da hilft nur Gewalt und Ausdauer.


----------



## DABAIKA (7. Februar 2010)

hab ich das richtig gelesen,das mann(ich fahr ne xt htII kurbel)das ich mir da dann ohne grössere probs ne race face kurbel dranbastenl kann ohne das lager zu tauschen?,wär geil


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Geht. Einfach die XT raus und die Race Face rein. Machen wir oft. Deswegen haben wir viel Shimano Kurbeln und Race Face Lager über.


----------



## DABAIKA (7. Februar 2010)

danke pah.. , für die schnelle und gute antwort,so muss wech ,geh kurbln schiessen in der bucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xanik (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich den kompletten Spicy Thread und einige "schockierende" Posts wie "mein Shimano Presfit ist nach 3000km kaputt" gelesen habe, brauche ich Rat zum passenden Pressfit Lager für mein Spicy.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den XTR, Race Face und Reset Lagern ?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26340_X-Press-MTB-Hollowtech-II-Innenlager-.html
Welches wäre empfehlenswert ?
Lohnen sich die 115 Euro für das Reset Lager ?

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall was haltbares, da ich nicht ständig neue Lager einpressen möchte. Wieviel Lagerwechsel macht ein Rahmen überhaupt mit, irgendwann müsste das Material ja ermüden ?

Vielen Dank schonmal


Greets Ric


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein erstes Lager war nach ca 3000 km hin. Bei 22,95 â¬  zu plus minus 120 â¬ fÃ¼r Arcros, Reset, Chis King steht fÃ¼r mich ganz klar fest. 
Bis ich 6 Shimano Lager geschrottet habe ist der Rahmen warscheinlich auch schon hin. 

Die Alternativen sind m.M. nach reine Presige-Angelegenheiten. 
Das 2 Lager hÃ¤lt Ã¼brigens schon deutlich lÃ¤nger als 3000 km. 

Ich hab das kaputte Lager einfach mit einem Durchtreiber raus gehauen. Ging ohne Folgen fÃ¼r den Rahmen. Das Lager selber war dann natÃ¼rluich komplett fÃ¼r die Tonne.

Das Alu m,aterial des Rahmens wird sicherlich so einige Lagerwechsel Ã¼berstehen, wenn man mit etwas Verstand ran geht. Die PressflÃ¤chen, mit denen die Lager im Rahmen sitzen sind aus Nylon. Also sicherlich weicher als das Alu des Rahmens.


----------



## Xanik (27. Dezember 2011)

Klingt vernüftig, dannw irds bei mri vermutlich auch wieder n XTR Pressfit.

Merci


----------

